# Snow Whining



## billski (Jan 21, 2011)

I've decide to take my campaign against snow to the web.  I decide this when I saw the Boston Globe headline:

*Getting tired of the snow? You ought to be*

My response:

billski wrote:                    
                                Tired  of snow?  Are you nuts?  I LOVE snow and winter.  Stop your whining and  get out and learn how enjoy it.  Life is too short!

I expect to see a lot of :uzi: whiny responses to my comment now!  Should be entertaining!

Next up: Whining about the cold temps!

p.s., It's nice to see these forums go quiet when the snow gets deep and there's skiing to be had!  The whiners just stay inside, watch the silly TV reportage of some guy standing in a road.


----------



## hammer (Jan 21, 2011)

The article mentions the record snow year of 1995-1996.  Anyone remember how the skiing was then?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 21, 2011)

hammer said:


> The article mentions the record snow year of 1995-1996.  Anyone remember how the skiing was then?



I was a ski bum in Stowe that winter.  While it wasn't a huge winter for Stowe, it was still quite fantastic.  I recall there being minimal thaws.


----------



## hammer (Jan 21, 2011)

Billski's been recommended 5 times on boston.com...


----------



## Jisch (Jan 21, 2011)

I remember 95/96 for back country skiing in CT - it was the last time we had great skiing for weeks on end. I distinctly remember backing out of skiing one night because I was just too tired to go - that's a rarity! By the middle of the winter we were having issues with tree branches, with all the snow branches that would normally be way up over your head were actually getting low enough to become a problem. 

John


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 21, 2011)

People complaining in Boston?    No way!


----------



## soulseller (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm also getting sick of people complaining about the snow. You live in New England, don't like it? Move to Florida.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 21, 2011)

hammer said:


> The article mentions the record snow year of 1995-1996.  Anyone remember how the skiing was then?


Boston snow records and mountain snow records are two different things so I wouldn't be looking for any real correlation there.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm sick of people complaining about people complaining about snow. Too much complaining all around. 

I jest... just kidding.


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2011)

I would like to officially file a complaint about the complaining about the whining.


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2011)

hammer said:


> The article mentions the record snow year of 1995-1996.  Anyone remember how the skiing was then?



Go here for the Mansfield Historical data.
http://www.uvm.edu/skivt-l/?Page=./mansel.php3&dir=.
Punch in 85-86 and select total snowfall.  It was waaaaay above average for the season with a huge dump in March of nearly 50 inches in 1.5 weeks.


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2011)

Greg said:


> I would like to officially file a complaint about the complaining about the whining.



Can I whine about the whining?


L e t' s   g o   s k i !


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 21, 2011)

I posted on a blog in our local rag that its the northeast and its January. It snows. Get over it!


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2011)

andrec10 said:


> I posted on a blog in our local rag that its the northeast and its January. It snows. Get over it!


Brace yourself for the replies:  You should be ashamed of yourself, everyone is going to die, uke:


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2011)

severine said:


> will you guys take my kids so I can grab one of these powder days you're all hogging (and then maybe I won't care that the homework isn't done and the kids have trashed the house...again)? :uzi:



We would be arrested if we took your kids.

Hey, I paid my dues and mortgaged my life for 18 years, plus six for college and grad school.  I don't need a re-do!  Don't forget those little terrors will soon be skiing faster than you, and then will want your money to go skiing and you're not invited.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 22, 2011)

hammer said:


> The article mentions the record snow year of 1995-1996.  Anyone remember how the skiing was then?



Quite well, i had just bought my log home in northern nj and it snowed every wed.and sat. I had alot of built up comp days from work and spent alot of them skiing at hunter on day trips.  I did rent a house at Mt. Snow with some friends and it was a blast.we had just the right mix of people, alot of us played music and it was ski all day and jam at the house at night. I went on a special teaching trip with a girl i was with to a place called Hogback mountain( i think it's gone now) just outside of town.. just a great day with a really cool girl. does anybody know if that place is still there or changed hands?


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Jan 22, 2011)

ZYDECORICH said:


> Quite well, i had just bought my log home in northern nj and it snowed every wed.and sat. I had alot of built up comp days from work and spent alot of them skiing at hunter on day trips.  I did rent a house at Mt. Snow with some friends and it was a blast.we had just the right mix of people, alot of us played music and it was ski all day and jam at the house at night. I went on a special teaching trip with a girl i was with to a place called Hogback mountain( i think it's gone now) just outside of town.. just a great day with a really cool girl. does anybody know if that place is still there or changed hands?



It's gone.  The only thing on Hogback is the natural science (or something) museum and the gift shop.  Also are you sure you skied there in 95-96?  I think it has been closed since 85 or 86?


----------

